# General > Technical Support >  RSS feeds

## ColinWhittaker

HI, I have copied the RSS feed code into my Outlook which has then downloaded all the recent content on the forum, however, it doesn't sync so any new messages that are posted in the forum don't show in my RSS mail box in Outlook. Any ideas what i am doing wrong or is there another way of keeping up-to-date with things as they are posted

----------

